
Show HN: Browse ideas and find animation studios for your Explainer video - pinakip
https://homer.video/
======
pinakip
Hello everyone, Homer is like Dribbble, but just for videos - Explainers,
Product videos, Marketing videos etc.

You can browse portfolios of animation studios from around the world, filter
by industry, visual style and purpose as well as search videos using keywords.

We aim to make the process of discovering ideas as well as animation studios
easier.

------
leshokunin
Looks interesting! Is there a simpler way to get a video like this done than
contacting the studio?

~~~
pinakip
Thanks for asking. We are building a Project Management tool inside Homer. It
will provide a standardised workflow to collaborate with a studio you choose,
and oversee your video project, end-to-end.

Is this what you had in mind?

~~~
leshokunin
I was hoping there’d be a software based solution, with templates and such.
Kind of like Canva for videos.

~~~
pinakip
There are a few DIY, template-based video-making tools such as GoAnimate (now
Vyond) and Biteable, that are pretty good. They are cost-effective and serve a
certain need. They are in fact, as you mentioned, like a Canva for videos.

Custom videos made by animation studios serve a different requirement, because
of the creativity, quality and effectiveness they bring in. We are making
Homer for this market.

~~~
leshokunin
That makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the pointers!

~~~
pinakip
You're welcome!

